# La Cristallerie - BE July 2012



## Priority 7 (Jul 31, 2012)

Somewhere in deepest Belgique lies a semi derelict Crystal Glass factory. Urbexdad, Covert Urbex, UrbannX and I had the pleasure of touring as part of our July Tour de Belgique...


























































































































One of several superb explores in great company thanks for looking.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice looking stuff there mate, love the 6th shot 

Look forward to the next site!


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 31, 2012)

*Excellent! Some really crackin pics there...*


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 31, 2012)

Was a great weekend with great company as said already, but the sites over the channel are superb always something worth a photo...and pretty relaxed too. Cheers for the comments all...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 31, 2012)

Superb photos,amazing to see rows of tools just hanging there,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 31, 2012)

Amazing photos. Can't follow that! 
Fantastic site, fantastic weekend of exploring. 
Top top photos dude!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 31, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Amazing photos. Can't follow that!
> Fantastic site, fantastic weekend of exploring.
> Top top photos dude!



You liar I know you can lol


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 31, 2012)

Crystal glass factory.... Smashing


----------



## pablo73 (Jul 31, 2012)

wow lovely pics


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh very good OMJ lol...get your passport fella


----------



## strider8173 (Aug 1, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Crystal glass factory.... Smashing



taxi for one!

nice shots there and some great places showing up from over the channel think i might have to do a euro tour at some point. keep them coming


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 2, 2012)

So the access we’d been given for this site was completely sealed, and fairly recently too. A walk of the perimeter revealed another, challenging access. I volunteered to go first, while everyone waited outside then report back to say if it was worth going in. 

The first couple of buildings I went in were trashed, and fire damaged beyond belief. The debris on the floor came halfway up the doorways, and there were no artefacts or architectural features what so ever. I was on the verge of returning and saying “Lets call it a day lads, there’s nothing worth seeing in there”

But I carried on through the complex for another 5 mins, and could see a courtyard surrounded by derelict buildings beyond. So returned and said, c’mon, let’s give it a shot there might be something in the other buildings” 

And boy was there. 











Typical warehouse:










Vase moulds:










Signage:





There was the typical urbex discovery that the rooms near the access were trashed, and slowly but surely each building further into the site revealed more unbroken, pristine treasures. 

Mint Crystal plates:















Paperwork: 










Selfie:





Prosthetic leg:





Trade newspaper from 1975 - Mint:










The canteen was playful. It was a crystal factory, and they had formed ‘stained glass’ windows from coloured crystal off cuts. 






The very last building we visited was used to archive all of the moulds, and casting equipment. Every design was numbered. 

Here are the tongs. 8,000 pairs, all numbered, all slightly different. 
















Corresponding to these there wee also 8,000 unique moulds: 
















And 8,000 jigs. 





Control samples of each of the designs were littered about. 










Cheers for looking:





Video will be coming soon.


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 2, 2012)

Supe Fecking purb.... there is no other words for it bud


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 2, 2012)

That is one hell of a set of pics there UrbanX! Love that last shot!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 3, 2012)

A bit more Belgian quality! Knocks the sox off most of the cr*polaaah we do over here doesn't it!


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 3, 2012)

I believe so Mr T "Shutup Fool" sorry just had to, there are good sites here but its hard to find many that arent chavved or tagged to hell and while there are plenty like that in BE & DE there are also so many untouched and waiting for us to capture on SD or CF Card


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 4, 2012)

i loved every one of those pics totally WOW!!!!


----------



## Bones out (Aug 4, 2012)

Fannytastic shots and report......... Cheers.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2012)

It's mad out there. Every room is just wow. Look at the tongs, none have been moved, let alone trashed. This was a pretty urban site, abandonned for years. It wouldn't last 5 mins in UK.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Very jealous of this one... Great photos guys


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 4, 2012)

I just noticed, what's with the caliper???


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> I just noticed, what's with the caliper???



Weird isn't it?! I think we found three of them there throughout the day! 

(Just thought how awesome a tripod that would make)


----------



## urbexdad (Aug 12, 2012)

Some awesome pics there.....was a top place !


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's a bit of video from the splore  
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmXqWGxHRoo[/ame]


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 14, 2012)

Great video, really brings the place to life.


----------

